# TP 177micro langsam und eingefroren



## blue dun (3 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich verwende eine S77-200 mit einem TP 177micro zur Bedienung bei einer kleinen automatisierten Fertigungsanlage. Die Anlage wird gerade in Betrieb genommen und demzufolge fahre ich einige Funktionen im Einrichtbetrieb. Das Wechseln von einem Bild zum anderen dauert oft einige Sekunden (5 und mehr) und die Schaltflächen reagieren auch nicht besonders schnell. Ab und zu kommt es vor, daß die zuletzt angesprochene Funktion dauerhaft eingeschaltet bleibt und nicht mehr zu stoppen ist (ich benutze "drücken - setze bit" und "loslassen - rücksetze bit"). Das TP ist dann wie eingefroren. In MicroWin (v4 mit SP4) ist dann auch zu sehen, daß das jeweilige bit noch gesetzt ist. Ist das ganze ein Problem des TP oder der S7-200 (CPU 226)?
Kann man den Bildwechsel beschleunigen?

Gruß

Blue dun


----------



## Astralavista (3 Mai 2009)

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie das mit der Projektierung bei einem TP177 micro ist, hatte aber ein ähnliches Problem mal bei einem Panel das mit WinCC flexible projektiert wurde.
Und zwar wurden in diesem Panel ALLE Variablen auf "Zyklisch fortlaufend" anstatt auf "Zyklisch bei Verwendung" gestellt.
Das hatte zur Folge das das Panel ständig wirklich alle Variablen aktualisieren musste und obwohl es am 1,5 Mbit Profibus hing nur sehr langsam Tastendrücke und Bildwechsel abarbeitete.
Vielleicht liegt dort ja auch bei dir der Fehler.
Weiß nicht wie das bei dem TP177 micro ist ... wird das über WinCC flexible projektiert oder mit Step7 Micro/Win?


----------



## blue dun (3 Mai 2009)

Hallo astralavista,

also, das TP177 micro wird über WinCC flexible projektiert. Habe mich noch kurz vergewissert, aber die Erfassungsart der Variablen ist überall zyklisch bei Verwendung.

Gruß

blue dun


----------



## Astralavista (4 Mai 2009)

Dann weiß ich da so spontan auch nicht weiter!
Sorry


----------



## MSB (4 Mai 2009)

Btw. Warum ist das Micro-Dingens in meinem Flex (2008 Advanced) nicht mit drin?

Allgemein:
- Extras - Temporäre Dateien löschen (sozusagen Universalheilmittel)
- Baudrate erhöhen, S7-200 kann bis 187,5, kann u.U. aber dein PPI-Adapter nicht, sollte aber aufgrund deiner 2 Schnittstellen kein Prob sein.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Astralavista (4 Mai 2009)

Also in meinem Flex 2007 Advanced ist es drin. Die Dinger haben ne extra Sparte "Micro Panels"


----------

